# NORTH EAST KS 2015



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopefully as soon as the temps warm up a little more they will be popping because we definitely have enough rain its raining as I speak I'm going to try this weekend for the hell of it already been out 3 times last week I just can't wait much longer like waiting for Christmas lol


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Tuesday and Wednesday next week will be the days to find them the highs will be in the mid 70s and lows mid 40s and should have enough moisture hopefully


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm itching to go


----------



## k_statealan (Mar 27, 2015)

The reports on the Oklahoma board don't talk about anything north of OKC yet. Probably will be at least 2 weeks in the northern part of Kansas.


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I'm getting my hopes up we had a lot of rain lately and all of next week will be in the 70s I'm praying


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

The daily highs look decent, it's the overnight lows that bother me. Need that soil temp to come up. So amped though!!


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully this weekend they will be popping!!!!


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well a few have been found yesterday and today not by me but one of my friends found them in the Lawrence area I'm going Friday morning even though tonight is getting cold there should be some that come up today and tonight if not by the weekend there should be several


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Next weekend should be pretty good with the warm weather and the rain coming I'm anxious to get out


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Anybody else hunt around Hillsdale lake?


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Boss, yeah that's my primary area. I've checked a couple of the usual places but nothing yet, that was late last week though. There's another gent on here who I'm going to try to get together with. If you're interested. You have to provide the popsicles though :mrgreen:


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

I think this week should be good


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Weather should be perfect highs in 80s and couple days of rain we will hopefully be rewarded bring plenty of tick spray all 3 times I've been out this year so far I've gotten ticks each time more than the last with weather warming up


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Get premetherine clothing n gear spray from bass pro,kills every tick,chigger,mesquitoes that gets on you,works great,playing hookie fri,hunting buddy welcome,rod 913 660 4670


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Where do you live I'm in Lawrence Kansas I might be up for meeting Friday morning if your in my area I work overnights I get off at 7am so I can go after work if your a early riser early bird gets the mushrooms lol


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Im in olathe tim,if i come to lawrence we would have to go to places u know cause ive never been there,if u have some good spots,i would consider it,n wont go back to ur spots without u,i know alot of places here,so whatever,i just know that i will be hunting,fri sat sun


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well we can check new places I've been wanting to check around Clinton lake there's some spots off the beaten path I use to go haven't checked this year yet 2 years ago they both had plenty to pick but last year I only found a couple but morels are that way I guess skip years or more but I also want to try new places as well I'm always adding to my spots because of how there good one year and bad the next I'm still looking for the honey hole I wish I had access to some of the private properties that people find garbage bags full of them the most I've ever found in a season was maybe 10 pounds and that was 2 years ago I've only been looking about 5 years I usually go with my wife but she's pregnant with our first born so she don't want to go but if your up to it we can meet Friday morning here and maybe next weekend I can meet you in your area I don't know if your areas are better or not you don't even have to take me to your spots we can just explore new areas around you I don't know how well you usually do each year or how long you been looking but would be nice to meet a new hunting buddy don't ever go with no one else except my wife


----------



## freudandbeck (Apr 7, 2015)

I am pretty new to morel hunting. I found a handful last year and the year before while searching near railroad tracks, but I haven't really gone out and search any significant wooded areas. I do not know anyone with private land that would be good hunting grounds. I have considered searching the Perry Lake area, as I live about 20 minutes from Lawrence. Based on what I rad about the area, there are several trails that run through vastly forested areas, so it seems like there would be a large and diverse area to search. Has anyone searched that area before? If so, would you mind sharing same basic information about it? I am not asking for specific locations, just advice about access and topography that might help me select a good starting point and avoid other hunters right off the bat. 

Thanks


----------



## burnzykc (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, sounds like everyone is as excited for this years Morel season as I am! I am from Lenexa, and have been hunting Morels from a young age. Unfortunately, I have not had any luck the last 5+ years, as I have only been hunting at Shawnee Mission Park. I have been trying to keep my eye out while turkey hunting, but to no avail. I am hoping that this year I will be able to bring back "bags full" so my wife can understand why I spend so much time in the woods. If anyone has any tips/tricks or hotspots for my area I am all ears! Good luck to everyone, and God bless!


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Im in olathe tim,i dont know anywhere to go in lawrence,but u have places to hunt,i would consider joining you,your spots are your spots,i wouldnt go back without u,ivegot plenty around here,hell we can hunt urs n mine,im game,ill be out there all day


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well if you want to meet me at 7:30am Friday we can go have you ever been to Lawrence i can give you a location to meet and will go from there


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Text me sometime today or tommorrow n i will call u


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Im hunting all day fri but cant get to lawrence by 7:30, but ur welcome to join if u wanna go south,if the ground is still as dry as it was,going farther south like 60 mles or so,not coming home till,i getem,lol


----------



## ksmushroomlady (Apr 10, 2015)

If you get too many I'd be glad to buy what you have leftover! call/text 7853646460


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Went out today and only found one I think we need more moisture


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Found about 20 to 25 smaller ones today in Shawnee Co. Looks like there just starting. Rain on Sunday should help. Woods still seem to have some moisture though. just need to get a little bigger so there easier to spot.


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey boss,you dont by chance drive a fusion hybrid?


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Heading south sat to find moisture,who wants to go with?


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Went out today right after the rain went about 3 miles and didn't find anything I think tommorow will be good


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Went out with Zach and his boy on Saturday down here in Miami county..We found 8 I think it was. Nothing over 3", but 
I was super excited to finally see some of the little boogers.

I woke to rain and thunder this morning and haven't stopped smiling. I see a lot of skillets sizzling this week.
Good luck everyone and have fun out there.


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Two guys18 lbs,my cut 9 lbs,my doors have been blowed off,that shit could get addictive,post pic mon if not to difficult,its on


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wanna buy some morels,call or text rod 913 660 4670


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

22, You pick all those in NE Kan.? Or places south? You have one of the biggest posts on here. Great Job.


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I went south but stopped o n my way home yesterday n grabbed over a dozenright here in k.c,,that rain n rain coming gonna make all the diff


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

They're up in Miami county. 103 yesterday, mostly yellow, some grey.


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well you guys are getting all the luck I went to a dozen places between yesterday and today and can't find one don't know if my spots just are not popping yet or what I've even broke the law and went on a few private properties because of desperation well I'm going to try a couple more places today but I'm going to try everyday till there popping in my areas and I don't buy them because I know I will find them have every year since I've started maybe we got to much rain in Douglas county maybe tomorrow after it drys a little bit I guess


----------



## urbanmyc (Apr 14, 2015)

Im having no luck in Larryville


----------



## kindbud96 (Mar 26, 2015)

We must have gotten to much rain it over saturated the ground I watched the radar and weather all night Sunday into Monday morning and we got a lot more rain then some of the other areas that is the only thing I can think of because all my spots produce something every year even if its just a few maybe tomorrow


----------



## kryptos1 (Apr 15, 2015)

A friend of my Wife posted showing about a dozen medium/small and 1 large one found along the Kansas River in Lawrence on Tuesday. Sounds like possible rain today but may head out to Lawrence tomorrow or Friday (from Olathe). Hopefully that is not too late. First time doing this so doubt I will come up with much.


----------



## jpisme33 (Apr 15, 2015)

5 Total yesterday evening west of Lawrence. 1 white 4 greys. Walked A LOT to find them though. Its close, really close...


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Just went hunting around Hillsdale lake and I didn't find anything


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

boss, my find above was at hillsdale. went out today and found about 30 small ones. they're up. a couple places that normally produce haven't yet. i'm going to have to find new areas. i'm off the rest of the week, if you want to pair up,holler.


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

What areas do u hunt at Hillsdale


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Found about thirty five yellows few Greys today and about 70 yesterday in Topeka area there were pretty small hoping this the start


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

So far I've only found them on the west side of the lake. East behind the dam hasn't had anything so far.


----------



## urbanmyc (Apr 14, 2015)

Found seven in 4 hours in the perry lecompton area last night a few greys and a couple golds
Gonna check in Larryville today wish me luck


----------



## urbanmyc (Apr 14, 2015)

I found 3 giant golds in Larryville today in 5 mins going back to see what else there is


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

just went hunting around Hillsdale lake again and I found about 30


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Im thinking u drive a black truck or fusion hybrid boss


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw several. That found none but coulda been from you n i getting there first,also found close to 30 big nice yellows


----------



## yendor22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Did u get on them yet tim?


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I can't even drive I'm only 13


----------



## kryptos1 (Apr 15, 2015)

No luck Today at Outlet Park and in Clinton Lake State Park but had one eye on a 6 year old and the other on the ground....the the rain hit.


----------



## geoffreyc85 (Apr 29, 2013)

I found 2-3 pounds today in lawrence. Small to large greys and yellows.


----------



## shroomaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Found about 10 lbs. yesterday and today. Mostly medium size Grey's and light yellow. Best quality, just wanting to know about what they sell for a pound?


----------



## the boss (Apr 27, 2013)

I may be wrong but I think they're done or almost done but from what people are saying I guess they're not.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Shroomaker, what part of the state are you having luck if you don't mind sharing? Congrats on the nice find!


----------



## ksgolfer54 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey GeoffreyC85,
I am new to Lawrence and not sure where to look around here. I went out this past Sunday in the woods along the Kaw where the turnpike crosses the river and found 6. Any clues as to where else to look in the area?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

ksgolfer54: Make sure that these were picked at distances &gt; 1 mile or so from the highway - roadsides of highways have contaminated soils with chemicals from herbicides and heavy metals (such as lead) that morels readily absorb and concentrate. If those were found within 1000 feet from the highway, I'll discard these. Same goes for right-of-ways, urban areas, and golf courses. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## ksgolfer54 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Iwonagain. I actually never thought about that before. I found these at least a 1/4 of a mile or more away from the turnpike. I consumed them two days ago and still kicking, so all is good. The wife and I are driving to Ft. Riley this weekend to go to spots that my family have hunted since 1968. Always find them there.


----------



## mabeljc2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

@ksgolfer54 I've never eaten a morel, but I am very interested in hunting them, my son who is ten would love to go hunting, do you thing we can join you when you come to Fort Riley this weekend, we promise not to be greedy  please email me if this is possible [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## mabeljc2015 (Apr 23, 2015)

.


----------



## dwheidrick (Apr 15, 2015)

I went out for a couple hours after work today outside of Lawrence and brought home 112. I also probably left 30-40 or more that were already too dry. A lot of the ones that I picked were pretty fresh though, so they are still out there.


----------



## slick22 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had left some small ones on monday and went back Thursday, no new ones up and they were a little dry, but took them. I am new to this but found them in places where not expecting. Grass next to elm but away from creek. Weather this weekend should it help for sunday.


----------



## ksgolfer54 (Apr 22, 2015)

It's raining like crazy right now out at Ft. Riley where I am going this weekend. I hope to find buckets of them.


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

I went out a couple of days ago and found a couple nice ones around Lawrence. Is anyone else finding any or are they done?


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

It aint over till the Phat Shroom sings, I'm thinkin at another week before it's over in NEKS and NWMO but with no rain in the forecast could make finding any huge hauls more difficult. :wink:


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

ksgolfer54, any luck near the Fort?


----------



## hungryforshrooms (Apr 2, 2015)

ksgolfer54: Im guessing with the lack of responses, that the season is about over. What do you think?


----------



## segravestodd (May 1, 2015)

Any updates on finds? I was hoping to find a few in the Topeka area on Saturday. I know it's been pretty dry but think maybe some could be found in some low spots next to creeks and ponds. Is this realistic?


----------



## skamp (May 16, 2013)

Found 50 nice ones yesterday in the Milford res. They were starting to dry out. Haven't found any others in my reg spots


----------

